# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Dallas Mavericks (Game 2)



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Dallas Mavericks</font></font></center>

<center>4-23-03
TV: TNT, KGW
6:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Zach Randolph*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (0-1) Dallas (1-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Any thoughts on what the Blazers need to do to win game two?


----------



## Finley4life (Apr 20, 2003)

They need to slow down nowitzki while keeping tabs on finley, not to mention the third all-star Steve Nash and sixth man NVE. With all these facters, the blazers are playing at the American Airlines Center. I'll be there, cant wait to see another beating


----------



## MavsIn6 (Apr 17, 2003)

Mavs will roll to another victory. The fact that the Blazers were up by 13 at one point was an aberration! The Blazers won't have any chance and the Mavs will blow the Blazers out!

Mavs 113- Blazers 87

Mavs in 6!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

and I thought Laker fans were bad.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Hey Steve ...*

Are you going to start a new "GAME THREAD" for each game? I thought we'd use the same thread for each set throughout the series. 

Could get confusing with so many different threads.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

As long as the game thread is identified by a date (as mine are on the Laker forum) or by a "game #" as this one is, I don't see posters getting confused.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

You Dallas fans need to understand that unless Dirk can continue 46 plus a game there will be no blow outs! We lost on the foul line and not pounding the ball in the paint like we did in the first half that put your team down by 10 going into half time. By not pounding the ball in your players got to stay in the game. That wont happen next game, and I'll bet Dallas will lose two players to fouls by the 4th. Then you'll have Najera guarding Zach alone and the pain will begin.  

It's a very simple formula for Portland, attack the paint and win, take jump shots and lose!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Hey Steve ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> Are you going to start a new "GAME THREAD" for each game? I thought we'd use the same thread for each set throughout the series.
> 
> Could get confusing with so many different threads.


I like having individual game threads for each game. I suppose if the majority of Blazer fans here wanted one main thread to talk about the series as a whole, we could do that. But for now, I'm going to make game threads for each game.


----------



## Finley4life (Apr 20, 2003)

We understand that dirk wont have 46 and we wont have lowouts. However, dirk will have 30 and nash/finley will 20 a piece and we will score over 100 in game 2. Randolph was a major problem for us (mavs) during the regular season but he wont be in the playoffs. For gods sake he should still be playing for Tom Izzo and Michigan State. Taking less jumpers will help yoour chances but if you dont have at least five players in double figures you guys are in trouble.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Finley 4 life where have you been? seems like you just registered here, I wouldn't be poppin off about a 1 game lead since no one has seen you here before buddy, go rant in the desolate mavs forum.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Let's try to list some adjustments Cheeks needs to make for game 2:

• Play Daniels some minutes, particularly if Pip continues to suck. We need another physical slasher who plays tough defense.

• Use Stoudamire, but use him sparingly. Stoudamire can usually enter the game for 5-8 minutes before the opponent starts really punishing him on defense. Just when Don Nelson starts abusing the crap out of him again, yank him for Pippen, DA, Daniels or McInnis. You want Don Nelson and the Mavs to be worried about matchups. You want Portland to be worried about hussling, rebounding and defending, not covering the Mouse's ***.

• Pressure the ball as it comes up, but let's forget trying to trap Steve Nash. We tried it four or five times, and most of those times it resulted in easy layups. We have enough guards to have somebody hawking him tight as he dribbles it up court, but trapping him is pointless. He's too quick, smart and gifted a passer. However, if anybody else (except NVE) has the ball, trapping isn't such a bad idea. 

• Keep running lots of post plays for Wallace. But run more plays for Randolph in the low post with Wallace on the wing. When they double down on him, Wallace will be open, or be guarded by a guard (which he can easily shoot over). On the occasions Wallace misses, Randolph will be in great position to fight for offensive boards. Frankly, this should become a staple in the playbook. With Wallace's height and range, he's the perfect antidote to a double teamed post player.

• Mr Intangible in game 1 was actually Mr Sabonis. He drew a couple fouls in the post, had a great steal/layup, and brought a sense of order to the offense when Pippen clearly couldn't. He missed some easy ones, but he brings so much more to the Blazers that it's criminal for him to only get 9 minutes. Bradley had 5 blocks in that game. If Sabonis played longer, Bradley would've been so deep in foul trouble there's no way he would've been that aggressive. If Dallas runs 3 seven footers at us, they are giving us the green light to leave Sabas in the game. 

• Somebody needs to have one of those "pull your head out and abuse these pansies" conversations with Bonzi Wells. 

• Somebody needs to tell DA that the idea of a "shooting guard" is to shoot the ball, if only a little. 

• Somebody needs to sit down with Pippen and maybe have that conversation between Butch and Mr. Wallace in Pulp Fiction. "There was a time when you were something special. But that time is over." Or words to that effect. It'll either piss him off and make him play hard, or completely break him down and keep us from wasting our time on him. 

• Mostly, though, focus on stealing just one game in Dallas. That's all it takes, because in general Dallas creams opponents. They win games by 15 and lose games by 1. They don't have nearly the experience in sweating out close ones. When we were winning big earlier in the season, that was our specialty.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MavsIn6</b>!
> The fact that the Blazers were up by 13 at one point was an aberration! The Blazers won't have any chance and the Mavs will blow the Blazers out!


:lol:

if anyone lost the game on Saturday, it was portland.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Sabonis*

Sabonis seemingly has been ruled out of this series by the Blazers...and maybe by the Mavs also.

Wank is right, though, Sabonis actually played a key role. He was pretty impressive during the first 5 min he played. During his second stint in, I think Cheeks pulled him cuz he was missing his hooks. Actually one hook was blocked by Bradley and one he just missed. Then he missed a free throw....and he was out for the rest of the game. 

If Cheeks views Bradley as a defensive threat at all, he should play Sabonis on him more. He is the probably the one that can draw fouls from Bradley better than anyone else on the team.

Another thing....I DO NOT like Dale Davis and Sabonis out on the court at the same time. This has not been done very many times this season and I don't think the playoffs are the time to be trying it out again. DD doesn't have enough experience being out on the court with Sabonis for that to be a very effective combo. I hope Cheeks doesn't do that again. 

Well.....we shall see what happens in game 2. I hope Sabonis gets more PT, but who can tell with Cheeks. 

I still don't think Cheeks has figured out how to best use Sabas. At the beginning of the season, the Snapper said he had never seen a coach use Sabonis the way they should to take advantage of his unsurpassed passing ability. I think that sums up Cheeks also. He is still not getting it.

Go Blazers!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I agree entirely. Dale and Sabonis at the same time just looks ugly. Any other big man combination is fine.


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> I agree entirely. Dale and Sabonis at the same time just looks ugly. Any other big man combination is fine.


Yeah, you don't feel very secure when they both are in there. Sheed and Zach have to be in there because they can really do something when they get the ball. Dale hesitates too much and Sabas is too slow. :sigh: Zach or Sheed have to be in there with either Sabas or Dale or they wont be doing much inside during that time.:yes:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Did you catch the O-Live poll on what changes the Blazers should make for Game #2? Give Anderson more minutes, start a bigger lineup or double-team Nowitzki? Those are my choices????

How about "None of the Above"? How about "Attack the basket in both halves"? How about "Insist that everyone move without the ball on offense"? C'mon, give me some reasonable choices.....


----------



## Mavsin5 (Apr 19, 2003)

To be honest with you i wasnt real sure what was going to happen in the first game but i will predict that Dallas is going to win game two and have an easier time doing it. I think winning the first game did alot for the Mavs confidence since they were struggling coming into the playoffs. 

Regaurdless of what some people are saying i believe most of the pressure is now on Portlands shoulders. Now i know what you guys are going to say.

Dallas is the team feeling all the pressure because they're supposed to win this game.

But do you really think that is what the Blazers are thinking? Or are they thinking they need to win this game in order to have a realistic chance of winning the series? Do the Blazers truly believe if they lose this game that they can go 4-1 the rest of the way against the best offensive team with the best offensive player and best road record in the league to steal the series? I think they would have better odds of being bitten by a shark while ice fishing in Arizona in the month of July.:no:


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Did you catch the O-Live poll on what changes the Blazers should make for Game #2? Give Anderson more minutes, start a bigger lineup or double-team Nowitzki? Those are my choices????
> 
> How about "None of the Above"? How about "Attack the basket in both halves"? How about "Insist that everyone move without the ball on offense"? C'mon, give me some reasonable choices.....







They really have giving Anderson more minutes up there?? He was absolutely horrible (OK not as bad as Pippen but he was right up there...)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavsin5</b>!
> To be honest with you i wasnt real sure what was going to happen in the first game but i will predict that Dallas is going to win game two and have an easier time doing it. I think winning the first game did alot for the Mavs confidence since they were struggling coming into the playoffs.
> 
> Regaurdless of what some people are saying i believe most of the pressure is now on Portlands shoulders. Now i know what you guys are going to say.
> ...


Portland understands that game 1 was a fluke and that they're going to have a much easier time wednesday night because there are 3 guarantees:

1. Nowitski won't have another career night.
2. Portland won't be caught switching with Damon all night.
3. DA and Pippen will play better.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

that seems to be the recurring though--the Mavs can't get any better but the Blazers can. 

i actually think game 2 will be much harder. 

• in game 1, Portland was clearly in their heads in the first half. Dallas was committing dumb fouls to prove they were "tough." the second half showed them that they didn't have to beat portland at portland basketball. they just had to do what they've done all season.

• Steve Nash had a bad game, although he still had 9 assists. He'll play better. 

• Finley was a legit threat in the second half. Finley and Pippen are both coming off injuries, but Finley is about ten years younger and is recovering a lot faster. While Finley's showed many signs of improving in the game, Pip just seemed to go from bad to worse. 

Yes, Portland has some adjustments to make, with hopeful improvements from Pip, Sabas, DA, Bonzi and Randolph. But while we're hoping most of these guys can become effective, Dallas only needs Nash and Finley to get it in gear.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

man it REALLY sucks that we STILL have to wait till tomorrow for game 2.


However, the Kings are off till SATURDAY.

I don't care about tv ratings, the playoffs should be like this.

Game: Off: Game: Off: Game: Off: Game: Off: Game: Off: Game: Off: Game:

Not
Game: Off: Off: Off: Game: Off: Game: Off: Off: Off: Off: Game....


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Wednesday has arrived!


The day is ours!!! 

:twave: 

:banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow... I am honored, I made the quote of the week!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Wow... I am honored, I made the quote of the week!


I knew once I read that comment of yours that I would use it when I was going to change quotes. I found it very funny!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Are we no longer doing the prediction game? I want to throw this out there for *ABM*, Mavericks by 50!  

Okay buddy, I got you covered!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Portland 103 - Dallas 96


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dallas 95
Portland 80


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Actually*

I felt the game the other night epitomized the pattern established at the end of the season. Good play through a couple of quarters, with a meltdown near the end. Fortunately, Portland only tends to do that for a game or two in a row before they play good for a game or two. That being said, after having watched the games between the mavs and blazers this season, that pretty much the key is Nowitzki. You will notice that if he brings it, pretty much the Blazers lose. In the games where he doesn't, Portland wins. So it doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure out the pattern. I think Dirk brings a much better game to the table in the playoffs then he does during the regular season, he is more intense. Chances are because of that, Portland will go down fast in this series unless they find a way to slow him down.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Dallas 120 Portland 70  

Puppy has her jersey on!!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Dallas 120 Portland 70
> 
> Puppy has her jersey on!!!!!!!


Agreed, Dallas 120 Portland 70!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Where are the FREAKIN RED UNIS??? :upset:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Bradley and Finley fall down, go boom!!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That was NOT a FLAGRANT FOUL!!! TNT SUCKS! Jeff Van Gundy needs to go back to coaching...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Derek Anderson hurt?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, talk about so serious street ball!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Could someone drive to the basket instead of shooting J's?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon - 2 early turnovers and hasn't hit a shot yet...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Pippen out, Anderson out, who is next?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Jump ball? That Bonzi Wells is a thug! That should be Dallas ball!!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Who is this Rasheed Wallace guy? He is very upsetting to watch!!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

What the heck is wrong with Craig Sager? Why no report on DA yet?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> What the heck is wrong with Craig Sager? Why no report on DA yet?


DA Sprained LEFT KNEE... :upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> DA Sprained LEFT KNEE... :upset:


so..he's out for the rest of the playoffs...right?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Their report was "questionable to return".


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow!  "Stoudamire scores his second bucket of the game" - and he's not even on the floor!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Wow!  "Stoudamire scores his second bucket of the game" - and he's not even on the floor!


What, you don't like the way Dick Stockton calls a game?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, guys - time for another big second quarter!!!! :banana: :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Do you really think that Don Nelson calls a Jiffy Lube time out or does he just call timeout?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Do you really think that Don Nelson calls a Jiffy Lube time out or does he just call timeout?


If Pete Pranica says Don Nelson called a Jiffy Lube 20 Second Time out - I am sure that is EXACTLY what happened. I wish I could watch that feed instead of the Incessant babbling of Dick Stockton and Jeff Van Gundy on TNT.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Patterson doesn't seem ready to play tonight. Why Damon and McInnis at the same time?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Well Im doing all I can.*

I turned off the announcers and turned on my lucky blazer music. (Korn).


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Anderson got hurt, that's why.

Wallace has got to take over in the post. No more games.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i guess cause ironman anderson is out


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP3</b>!
> Patterson doesn't seem ready to play tonight. Why Damon and McInnis at the same time?


I am sure it is because Anderson is out but I would love to see AD get a little more playing time. He played well in his 10 minutes.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Bonzi and Rasheed shouldn't sit another minute. I guess Damon too considering the injuries. We can't afford to sub liberally in this game.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Anderson wasn't hurt in game 1 and they played at the same time quite a bit.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP3</b>!
> Anderson wasn't hurt in game 1 and they played at the same time quite a bit.


But Anderson didn't get many minutes because he sucked that game.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Well that was a nice series of home cooking*

Boy the refs gave em a nice dose of home cooking refereeing right before halftime. Nice job refs at sending Portland into the lockeroom losing some momentum.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, that Bonzi Wells sure likes that downtown shot doesn't he! I bet that if he wanted to he could abuse his player in the post! I hope he stays out there and let's em fly!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We are playing like shiest and only down 6. Not to mention DA and Pip aren't playing and add to the mix Dallas has hit a few really A**Y shots, and we are taking crap shots. Meh at least Sabas,Sheed, n Wells looked good in the first half. I'm not feeling Damon in this game, NO MAS DAMON, MAS DANIELS!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Gee, it must really suck being a fan of a team that is down at halftime.  

Mavericks are just way too much for those Blazers to handle!
Bradley is going to destroy Portland in the second half!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP3</b>!
> Bonzi and Rasheed shouldn't sit another minute. I guess Damon too considering the injuries. We can't afford to sub liberally in this game.


Are you serious??? Have you been watching this game? Damon has added nothing to the offense and has been a serious defensive liability. 

I keep yelling at the television (hoping, I guess, that he'll hear me 1500 miles away), "Damon! Can you drive to the basket? JUST TRY IT ONCE! I thought that was why they signed you to this outrageous contract."


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*When he is hot, he's hot.*

Bonzi Wells reminds me so much of Vinnie "The Microwave" Johnson its insane. I swear he is Vinnie reincarnated, but Vinnie is still alive. They look almost the same, have a lot of the same game, and when the Microwave was on, watch out! Unfortunately, sometimes the Microwave wasn't on.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Damon is so short the ref's a going to post him up in the second half!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

CCrap my CC key is sticcking!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

that flop by Bradley would have made Vlade and Derek Fisher proud.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you serious??? Have you been watching this game? Damon has added nothing to the offense and has been a serious defensive liability.
> ...


We are yelling the same thing! I also add please go Damon do something with the ball instead of holding a dribbling clinic, not quite in thsoe words but ya know:yes: 

SoCal...maybe if we yell loud enough he might hear us?!?!?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Try surfing less Porn Howie!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> CCrap my CC key is sticcking!!!!


That way your keyboard won't get sticky so much


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice leadership by Sheed 

To Davis "We need you. We need you" 

as he pushes Davis away from Bradley


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice leadership by Sheed 

To Davis "We need you. We need you" 

as he pushes Davis away from Bradley


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice leadership by Sheed 

To Davis "We need you. We need you" 

as he pushes Davis away from Bradley


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice leadership by Sheed 

To Davis "We need you. We need you" 

as he pushes Davis away from Bradley


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice leadership by Sheed 

To Davis "We need you. We need you" 

as he pushes Davis away from Bradley


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice leadership by Sheed 

To Davis "We need you. We need you" 

as he pushes Davis away from Bradley


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice leadership by Sheed 

To Davis "We need you. We need you" 

as he pushes Davis away from Bradley


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Dr. I have the strange feeling of...Deja Vu*

After all those post by speed I have the strange feeling of Deja Vu! (<---Monty Python inside joke)


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> We are yelling the same thing! I also add please go Damon do something with the ball instead of holding a dribbling clinic, not quite in thsoe words but ya know:yes:
> 
> SoCal...maybe if we yell loud enough he might hear us?!?!?


He's starting to listen! Keep up the yelling, *MAS RipCity*!

See, Damon - good things happen when you take the ball into the paint!


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Tie game! Well, a few seconds anyway. Go nuts, Bonzi, go!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Holy Gadzooks Batman*

That was quite a flurry to end the period. AD has already like quadrupled DA's production in about half a game. This one is going to be tight it looks like.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Great game by Bonzi!

And once again, Nowitzki has played every minute. Even if he doesn't tire in the last quarter, he won't get 3 full days of rest before the next game.

He averaged 39 MPG this season - already has 36.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Bye-bye, Raef.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry about that multi post. Not intentional.

GO BLAZERS

Bonzi is in the ZONE


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*HOLY FARG*

Hello please quit allowing Steve Nash to shoot 3's at will. Thanks, I mean it is a meaningful game and all. Jeesh.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Bye-bye, Bradley.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Get a little excited there Speed?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

What is the shooting % for Dallas this quarter? Have they even missed a single shot?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*You know the game is on the line,*

I guess I'll just let Steve Nash take another 3 point attempt. Its not like he has been killing us the whole game. What the FARG does it take for this team to wake up???


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: You know the game is on the line,*

crap...game over. Steve "I don't ever miss" Nash is at the line.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

bonzi bonzi bonzi give the ball to bonzi bonzi bonzi. He has won me over.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

you guys woulda won if lafrentz hadn't fouled out... too bad.

bonzi bonzi bonzi


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I didn't like the outcome, but it was a hell of a game.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

I wish Cheeks would have used Patterson more in the second half.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

what did I tell you guys about trying to do a reverse psychology crappola?

you do not piss on the Basketball gods and tell them it's raining.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> What is the shooting % for Dallas this quarter? Have they even missed a single shot?


They missed a few shots, but I honestly cannot recall a *single* Dallas possession in the fourth quarter that didn't result in points. I honestly think Portland didn't get one single stop in the final quarter of play.

Which is pathetic no matter who you're playing.

They also missed 11 free throws, like last game...this time in a 4 point loss. Which is also pathetic.

Maybe I'm a little frustrated tonight, but at this point I firmly believe Portland will get swept. They have no ability anymore to win playoff games. Each game, they will either lose by a lot, or lose in a game that Dallas maintain a comfortable 10-point lead all game long, or keep it close and blow it at the end.

If they had actually made a few stops in the fourth and hit their free throws, I'd be less upset at their loss. They had all of the second half to figure out how to defend the high pick and roll between Nash and Nowitski and still failed to stop it even once. No play should ever work every single time.

<</</</VENT>/VENT>


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

no pippen, da's out in the first quarter, sheed didn't have a real good shooting night, and that 3 by nash shouldve been a 2, it was a good game, the blazers can win game 3


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers really need these next 2... obviously. All the right pieces are there we just need to be a tad more aggressive in late game D and not let Dirk and Nash get into our heads. It's out there for the taking all the Blazers have to do is reach out and grab that shizz! I BELIEVE! :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

When ever I look at our line-upo in the 4th quarter and see it includes Damon, I get smacked by the reality of this team having no prayer to advance. I starting think about kicking up an allllllll aabooooaaard campaign for Cheeks, what is he thinking?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> They missed a few shots, but I honestly cannot recall a *single* Dallas possession in the fourth quarter that didn't result in points. I honestly think Portland didn't get one single stop in the final quarter of play.


Here's the scoop (I was wondering the same thing myself)... from the NBA.com game log:


8:44 LaFrentz rebound stolen by ZR
8:27 Nash jumper
7:03 Nash 3 pointer
6:06 Dirk jumper
5:19 NVE running jumper
4:49 Najera 2 FTs
4:16 Finley jump shot
3:41 Dirk "3" pointer
3:02 Najera driving layup
2:14 Dirk missed shot; Finley offensive putback
1:25 McInnis steal; "stolen" by Najera & a jump ball
1:07 Dirk 1 of 2 FTs
0:29 Nash "3" pointer
0:14 Nash 2 FTs

So starting after ZR's missed free throw, Dallas had *THIRTEEN* straight fruitful trips to the offensive end. Of course Portland, with Bonzi leading the way, was almost as good, but Portland MUST come up with a key stop or two in a situation like that or they really can't expect to win a game.

Upon looking at the play-by-play, though, there were like FOUR bad calls that hurt Portland: the phantom breakaway where McInnis seemed to be ahead of Finley when Wells fouled him (Finley nailed the FT and then hit a 3 pointer, zapping Portland's 3 point lead), the Dirk 3 pointer when his foot seemed to be on the line, the steal by McInnis where Portland seemed to have called a TO but the refs called a jump ball, and Nash's 3 pointer where his toe was on the line.

I don't think the refs are responsible for this loss at all, but having 4 pretty clearly bad calls in the last 10 minutes of a game makes it tough...

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Tough loss. I thought the Blazers had this one midway through the 4th.

The turning point was the breakaway foul. Did you see Bonzi practically yelling at Randolph, trying to get him to set a screen? By the time he did, Dallas played it perfectly and came up with the steal. Then Bonzi fouls, Finley gets the 4 point play, and the game is never the same.

So, now we look ahead to game #3. I'll be interested to see if Nowitzki plays the entire game again....I just don't think he has the stamina to do that again and again and again and again and again.

My prayers are with DA and Pippen. It doesn't look good for Scottie to play this weekend, but for DA to hit the first shot of the game then have to sit out after just a couple of minutes....we could have used his height on defense, if nothing else. I did love seeing AD get significant minutes, though, and thought he played really well on both ends of the court.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

This one hurt! Gotta give props to BOnzi and DD who stepped up big.. Bonzi with his 45 pts, and DD for his 15 rebs


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Exactly ...*



> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> no pippen, da's out in the first quarter, sheed didn't have a real good shooting night, and that 3 by nash shouldve been a 2, it was a good game, the blazers can win game 3



What a game!!!! It is over --- the Blazers are taking this series. I'm more convinced than ever. This could easily have been their game.

But, DAMN --- I wish we had someone bigger than Damon. He can't be too much taller than Boykins and his shots aren't as consistent. I know he can't help his height, but DAMN. So many times I just saw the Mavs playing right on top of his head and all he could was spin around, not even knowing where the ball was.

Oh, well. Blazers go home now and it is ON!!!

I knew Bonzi would come through; he's been hot since the end of the season.

Overall a GREAT, competitive game. Good win for Dallas.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> When ever I look at our line-upo in the 4th quarter and see it includes Damon, I get smacked by the reality of this team having no prayer to advance. I starting think about kicking up an allllllll aabooooaaard campaign for Cheeks, what is he thinking?



Is there any justification for using Damon? McInnis just doesn't get enough minutes and can't get into a groove because he knows Damon is coming back SOON!!! Daniels and McInnis would make a better tandem.

Another question, DA is he just a frail player? Seems he's always injured. Is he the same DA that played for the Clippers? And people always question why DTS doesn't sign some of these guys. Anyway, that thought ran through my mind tonight while watching him pull up for no apparent reason. GEEZ!!!!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

At least Bonzi upped his trade value...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> At least Bonzi upped his trade value...


Yep. Kinda like Dirk, Pierce and AI have done so far in the playoffs.

It could be argued that Bonzi's efforts came in a losing cause... which is true. But trading a man who can dominate like he did tonight would be foolish unless you can get some excellent value for him. 

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Ed O. have you filled out the application for GM of the Portland Trailblazers yet? I think that there is going to be a lot of work for Hap, yourself, and I this Summer.

I think that we should look for a player that can and will hit the outside jumpshot. Maybe trade away some of these post players, turn jumpshot crazy players.

Portland doesn't have the shooters to make teams defend. It is almost like they are daring Portland to shoot from the outside and we'll live with it.

Portland could work the post a lot better with a true outside threat. :yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone else still depressed about this tough loss?:heart:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Nope, I am all chipper now!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If we lose Game 3 are any of you going to even bother with Game 4? I probably will just to see some of our guys play as Blazers for the last time.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> Portland could work the post a lot better with a true outside threat. :yes:


If only Wallace would get off the blocks and start shooting more threes! It would open up the blocks for players like ZR and Wells.

(I think I'm kidding...) 

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Signing a guy like Eric Piatkowski in the offseason would really truely help.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Signing a guy like Eric Piatkowski in the offseason would really truely help.


In some situations: absolutely. I just see a LOT of times where he's planted on the bench because of his deficiencies everywhere other than shooting from the perimeter.

Adding Gary Payton would be a huge help, IMO, because while he's not a "pure" shooter, he IS one that's on par with Damon while bringing other abilities (defense, finishing at the basket) to the court.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Let's just trade teams with the Suns... I like what they've done for themselves down there... looks like a bright future...

Amare, Marbury, Marion, Joe Johnson... nice.

Think they'd give us those 4 for Sheed, Bonzi, Pip, DA, AD, Damon, McInnis, Patterson, ZBo, Sabas, Charles Smith, Chris Dudley, BoomBoom, and Qyntel???

Maybe they'd even throw in that Voshdfjsdklfuewlk guy


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Obviously, I would have liked for the game to have turned out differently. But all in all, I can't complain about Cheeks' coaching, the refs, I can't even complain about the stats. They shot and rebounded the ball well, had very few turnovers in the 2nd half.... this was a great game of basketball.

There are a few things I would like to see different on Friday - making BOTH free throws in clutch situations, learning to defend the Nash/Nowitzki pick and roll, and I would like to see more posting up and dribble penetration - especially in the clutch when they were without LaFrentz and Bradley. I would like to see Sheed go off like Bonzi did.

Bottom line for me, I am disappointed with the loss but not the performance of the team or coaching staff.


----------

